# wood pellet cat litter



## martap (May 20, 2011)

Hi,

What do you think about the wood pellet cat litter? I believe this is what my breeder uses as you could also buy it from her.. I have read few articles about this kind of litter and I have never considered using litter which is non-clumping.. I always thought it would make your house smell and cats wont find it pleasant to use if they see their "business" still there ( not clumped ).
Me and my bf work full time so i want kitty to use it as many times as he needs without pooing etc anywhere else in the flat just cos their poos didnt disappear.. 
Please advise x


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

I use wood litter for the younger kittens as they have a tendency to eat the litter and wood pellets are the safer ones to be ingested if they have to be eaten at all. When they get to about 10 weeks plus they tend to prefer going in lightweight litter so if the kitten/s you are getting are not too too young I would buy a small bag of wood (wilkinsons do a small 5kg bag) and then swap it to whatever you prefer


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2011)

I use wood pellet for all of mine and have no problem with it, sometimes it gets tread into floor but is easy to clean and doesn't smell horrible either.


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

Having tried a whole range of different litters i much prefer the wood pellets. I find they don't track everywhere on the cats paws and they smell quite pleasant. 

Although they are non-clumping you can still remove the urine. The pellets dissolve back into sawdust when wet, so you can just scoop out the worst bit and then sieve the surrounding litter with the litter scoop to remove the rest of the sawdust. It only takes a minute and keeps the litter odour-free.

If you are out all day it might be worth having 2 trays even if you just have one cat. My cat absolutely hates to use the litter tray a second time without it being cleaned first and will hang on instead. When i first had him he kept getting urine infections until we worked out this was why. Now he has 2 trays and no accidents or infections


----------



## LibraLass (Jun 29, 2011)

I've always used this, although my cat now never uses a tray I have a tray in house incase she feels the need at night when she is kept in the kitchen, although she's never used it for about a year now!!

It smells lovely . all woody even when used. and not as dusty as the cheap stuff. I liked it.


----------



## Bette (May 14, 2011)

I was using this as my cats were using it before I got them.I never had any problems with smells-I used to remove poos as and when and change the whole tray every 3 days or so.The only problem I had with it was the tracking.

I've switched to Cats Best Nature Gold now which is also pellets so the cats seem happy with it and there's virtually no tracking.It does work out more expensive though.


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

I used it but stopped for two reasons - firstly because I have a health issue which means I can't use my arm very much and found the seiving it a pain and I cope better with picking out the clumps with Cats Best as it takes me two seconds.
Secondly the cat didn't seem to like it. She used to try covering her doings for ages, and dragged in the dust pan and brush, the newspaper from under the tray, the plastic poo bags etc all on top of the whole trayful of litter so I suspect she thought it didn't mask the smell enough but all we could smell was the nice pine smell. 
It did track, but no more than other litters and wasn't too expensive - around £3 a bag from asda


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

I used it when my boy Tex was little & again now for Min (4 months), I don't like the smell & dust from the grit type stuff & thought it made one hell of a mess. After Tex stopped using the tray I was still finding grit everywhere from the times I couldn't get wood based.


----------



## chiquita (Jun 13, 2011)

I use wood pellet, as Gucci and I both prefer it to worlds best which makes more mess with tracking. Worlds best is good at clumping though .


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Yep, we are on wood pellets as well. We use asda smart pellets, bout 3.00 a bag. I find it fab with no smells. We used to use the oko clumping but between tracking and cost, i changed, we tried a variety including clay but got on better with the asda one, we do bulk buy as it tends not to stay on the shelf for long x


----------

